# Shipping Online: from t-shirt order to shipping to a customer



## 3leches (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, so I have the shirts to sell, the site is pretty much up and running and word is spreading around town.

Right now, all my shirts are in "coming soon" status on the website, but just because I have no clear idea of what are the steps to fulfill an online order.

I mean like...once I receive an order for a shirt, what are the steps I should take?
Actually, what are the steps I should take _before_ opening the online store, shipping-wise?

We are established in Puerto Rico, so most orders will be shipped to the island, but we aso have people in the US that want to buy. 
Should I calculate an average shipping rate or let each order have it's custom shipping?
Do I need to get registered in the post office? 
Do I have to buy postage every time I want to ship a shirt? 
I've seen labels that have the costumer's address printed on them, along with the postage...is this done on the post office or is it something that you buy and print at home?
Does it cost the same for me to ship 1 shirt than to ship 2 or 3 in the same bag?
I was thinking of putting the shirts inside a poly bag, and then inside one of those weather resistant packs (Tyvek?)
Is there any place I can get these shipping materials for free?

Aaarrgh! Sorry for the buffet of questions.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Shipping Online*

Hi Rangy, nice to see you!

I think this will give you a good start on the shipping process while you wait for more responses to this thread: shipping related topics at T-Shirt Forums

I'm not sure what's available in PR, but I'll try to answer your questions:



> Should I calculate an average shipping rate or let each order have it's custom shipping?


That's totally up to you. People do it both ways and both ways can work. You can even offer "free shipping" and bundle the shipping into the product price. You just have to figure out which would work best for your company.




> Do I need to get registered in the post office?


no.



> Do I have to buy postage every time I want to ship a shirt?


Yes and no  Each shirt needs to have postage on it. So you either buy it at the time you print the label or you prepurchase postage and use what you've already purchased.



> I've seen labels that have the costumer's address printed on them, along with the postage...is this done on the post office or is it something that you buy and print at home?


This is something you can do at home. Either through the USPS website (Click N Ship) or using third part software. I use endicia.com



> Does it cost the same for me to ship 1 shirt than to ship 2 or 3 in the same bag?


No. Shipping is calculated by weight. More t-shirts weighs more which costs more.

If you ship Priority Mail, you can sometimes fit 2 t-shirts in a bag and have it still under 1 pound.



> I was thinking of putting the shirts inside a poly bag, and then inside one of those weather resistant packs (Tyvek?)
> Is there any place I can get these shipping materials for free?


If you are shipping USPS Priority Mail you can get the Tyvek envelopes for free through the USPS website (click on supplies).

If you are shipping first class mail, then you can buy inexpensive shipping supplies on eBay (check the other threads I linked to above for a link to an eBay store with great prices)


----------



## 3leches (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow, I totally missed this reply!
Thanks a lot Rodney! I already ordered some Tyvek bags. I am a little nervous and stressed about this whole thing, 
it's something I've never done and it just gives me chills thinking about screwing up XD 
Let's rock!
Gracias!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool shirts! Keep it up.


----------



## lilscoota (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow this is a thread I needed.... Thank God for you guys I would be lost if I never signed up for this forum. Ppl was trying to charge me for this information....


----------



## getcrazyclothing (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree, great thread, great help


----------

